
Barcelona Ditches Microsoft for Linux and Opensource [translated from Spanish] - O_H_E
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Felpais.com%2Fccaa%2F2017%2F12%2F01%2Fcatalunya%2F1512145439_132556.html
======
reacharavindh
Cheers to an attempt to using more open software! Sincerely hope that the
government can fund projects that help break the walled garden of Microsoft.
In the toughest of times with LibreOffice, there is always an alternative in
browser based MS office suite.

~~~
O_H_E
I also like WPS office

